# "Παθητικά σπίτια"



## Costas (Dec 27, 2008)

> Researchers are looking into whether the concept will work in warmer climates — where a heat exchanger could be used in reverse, to keep cool air in and warm air out.



Άρθρο της New York Times για τα "παθητικά σπίτια".


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2008)

Με ρώτησε ο Κώστας ιδιωτικά —αλλά επιτρέπεται, ελπίζω, να το κοινοποιήσω— ότι συχνά προβληματίζεται αν πρέπει να βάλει κάτι στα Sharing ή στα Discussion. Μια απάντηση που έχω πρόχειρη: όταν βάζουμε στα Discussion ένα θέμα, είναι σαν να προτρέπουμε τους άλλους να το συζητήσουμε. Θα βοηθούσε αν, εκτός από την αντιγραφή ενός άρθρου ή ενός συνδέσμου, προσθέταμε και τον ειδικό μας προβληματισμό. Στα Sharing βάζουμε κάτι που είδαμε / διαβάσαμε και θέλουμε απλώς να to μοιραστούμε. Αν έρθει και κολλήσει κάποιος το σχόλιό του, αρχίζει και το Bonding...


----------



## Costas (Dec 27, 2008)

Άρα, κ. Λεξιλογιστά, μάλλον έπρεπε να το βάλω στο Sharing!


----------

